
What could be more embarrassing for a Russian spy - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/05/russian_gru_agents_car_database/
======
tivert
I wonder if Western intelligence agencies had already identified these 300
agents and is unhappy with Bellingcat for blowing their identities in public.
Russia is always going to have spies. This will just cause them to hire and
train new ones that are harder to track.

~~~
dogma1138
The other side of the coin is that this will burn operations that were years
in development and possibly bring to question all intelligence gathered by
these agents without multiple confirming sources.

This can set back Russian operations for years and will cost them millions.

So it’s quite possibly that western intelligence agencies tipped them about
the database in the first place after they leveraged it to its maximum useful
potential.

The CIA nor the FBI will never come and publicly burn 300 potential spies
however using the media to do so is definitely in their game book.

